# mixing test & eq in the syringe?



## krustus (Nov 23, 2011)

ok as i understand it if i draw out the dose of test i want i use the same syringe to draw out the eq.  then swap to the smaller needle and shoot.

my question is how do keep test from getting in the eq vial. or do you just not worry about it?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 23, 2011)

I personally do not worry too much about it. 
Just keep things clean, and you'll be fine


----------



## FordFan (Nov 24, 2011)

Just be careful, take your time.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 24, 2011)

You have to be pretty careless to mix the two. Just be careful and take your time as stated above.


----------



## Jt123 (Nov 24, 2011)

i know this isn't regular protocol but i've heard of people drawing test with one syringe and eq with another syringe and unscrewing the top of the test syringe and kinda squirting it into the other syringe..could that work?


----------



## vannesb (Nov 24, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> i know this isn't regular protocol but i've heard of people drawing test with one syringe and eq with another syringe and unscrewing the top of the test syringe and kinda squirting it into the other syringe..could that work?



Just stick to drawing out of the 2 bottles. To easy to screw up the other waybwith little to no value


----------



## Prize (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm a noob but here's how I do it... I draw the empty syringe back to the amount of my first dose to fill it with air. I insert into the vial, push the air in and invert the vial and draw out the dose. I withdraw the syringe, pull more air in to drain the needle and then express the extra air out without going so far as to lose any gear. Now I can draw the plunger back to fill with air and measure for my next dose. After I insert into my second vial, I turn it upside down, push the air out of the syringe through the gear and draw back the amount I need. You can see the gear travel up to the base of the needle. Change needles, prepare the syringe and shoot... Sounds complicated but is simpler than it sounds.


----------



## Jt123 (Nov 24, 2011)

vannesb said:


> Just stick to drawing out of the 2 bottles. To easy to screw up the other waybwith little to no value


 i thought my way sounded kinda simple..why do you say it would be easy to screw up, just curious?


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 24, 2011)

^^thats how i do it bro its not hard just dont drop or fumble


----------



## krustus (Nov 24, 2011)

i've only done a test only cycle so i'm a complete noob.  but pulling air into the syringe then inserting into the vial is supposed to cause a vaccum into the syringe? to get the same amount of gear as the air you used to cause the vaccum?


----------



## towing (Nov 25, 2011)

Use one syringe and three needles. Use one pin to load test then switch pins and use new one to load EQ in same syringe Then use new pin to inject. You could use two pins and just wipe with alcohol pad the vial stopper and pin witch you should do every time before puting in vial and before injecting. Also clean injection site well. Take as many precautions as you can to keep things clean. Pins are so cheap I always use one to load and one to inject.


----------



## towing (Nov 25, 2011)

I only add air if my vial keeps pulling gear back in. You do take the chance of contaminating it if you have a dusty house or dirty air coming in from outside the home.


----------



## towing (Nov 25, 2011)

also pulling the plunger off the back of the syringe could also allow for contamination


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 25, 2011)

y would u pull plunger all the way out, hes talking bout taking needle off and injecting thourgh the hole from that side, anyhow thats what i do


----------



## krustus (Nov 26, 2011)

i've been following all the clean and safe protocols with my first cycle (test only).  i was just wondering how 2 different steroids were inject from the same syringe.   is it hard to get the exact amount from the second vial?

when i draw the test for the last cycle if i over drew the dose i would just push the extra back into the vial.  so if i'm adding eq this time it will be harder to get the right amount in the syringe right?  cause if i get too much i can't push it back in because it will be mixed with the test?


----------



## FUZO (Nov 26, 2011)

no worries both together


----------

